# Patricks Bulk Journal



## patricio223 (Apr 12, 2005)

I am starting a routine and bulking up after not training for 3 or 4 months. Here are my stats at the moment(yes im skinny).
Age:18
Height: 6'3
Weight: 161
BF: 7 or 8%(will measure with caliper tonight)

Target weight is 175 with 10% BF.

My routine uses reverse training, so i will be doing 10 sets of 3 for each exercise. As heavy as possible without sacrificing reps or form.

Routine
Monday: Squats, Romanian DB Deadlift, weighted situps

Tuesday: Bench Press, Bentover Row, Weighted Dips

Wed: Rest

Thursday: Deadlifts, Cross-Grip Front Squat, Hanging Knee-ups

Friday: Standing Shoulder Press, Weighted Pull Ups, Barbell Curls

Sat & Sun: Rest

Im not following a strict diet. Going to eat as much clean food as possible. Will be taking atleast 1 muscle milk shake a day, 1 tablespoon of flax ooil before bed, 5g creatine, and a nitro sup. If i dont make any good gains the first month or if i gain too much fat, i will probably get on a plan.


----------



## patricio223 (Apr 13, 2005)

did day 1 yesterday and i am really sore in my hamstrings, upper back, and lower back. Finished day 2 this morning and i am feeling pretty good. Im going to get some pics up tonight hopefully so i can do a before and after kind of deal. Getting my no2 in the mail today


----------



## primus_122 (Apr 13, 2005)

No2 is suposed to be over hyped, ive never tried it but because ive never heard anything good about it.  How many reps and sets are you doing? Good luck


----------



## patricio223 (Apr 13, 2005)

i am doing reverse training so i am doing 10x3reps first week 10x4 week 2 and 10x5 week 3. then recalculating strength and starting over. May not be your typical routine, but i wanted to give it a try.


----------



## patricio223 (Apr 14, 2005)

My upper chest is killing me from day 2 right now. I started no2 last night, woke up this morning with a raging hard on  

Finished the 3rd workout today. Deadlift went smooth, front squats were bad because i didnt have the right equipment for it(looking for a replacement), and i had to do knee ups on a dip machine because im too tall


----------



## patricio223 (Apr 17, 2005)

Have had two days off over the weekend, and im feeling good about this bulk. 

http://img164.echo.cx/my.php?image=13sf.jpg

http://img164.echo.cx/my.php?image=27yx.jpg


----------



## patricio223 (Apr 18, 2005)

Finished workout D this morning. I had to change the shoulder press to use cables instead of the bar because it was flaring up the tendonitis in my forearms. Also had to change the bar to dumbells on the curls for the same reason. Overall a good workout I think


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2005)

How did you put your lifts together?  Are you working from a plan your put together or found?  Just curious, as it seems to moves things around, which is something I expect more from someone looking to loose size, not bulk up.  

 Also, get on a food plan now, rather than waiting for results you don't like.  That way you don't loose a month getting on the best path.  Good luck!


----------



## patricio223 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I took this plan out of a mens fitness magazine. I was thinking of making a diet list with the right amount of protein/carb/fats/cals and just making sure i eat everything on the list instead of having a regimented plan. I tried a set plan before and it didnt work out too well. Only adjustment i would make is protein shake before workout, and some good fats before bed. Definately put some carbs after my workouts, especially if i w/o in the morning. What exactly do you mean by "it seems to moves things around, which is something I expect more from someone looking to loose size".


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2005)

Well, your movements look like that bounce around the body, rather than target one area (legs, arms, back etc.)  Yours seem to move around a little more.  For example, 

 Tuesday: Bench Press (chest), Bentover Row (back), Weighted Dips (tris)

 Not that there is anything wrong with that at all.  It just seems like most mass building plans focus more on one area at a time, hitting the muscle group from different angles (incline press, pec deck, decline flyes, etc.)  

 Again, this is all just what I've seen, and I'm no expert by any means.  If it's working for you, great!  When you are first starting out, just looking at weights can make you grow.  Just keep it mind when you start to feel like you aren't growing as much anymore, and you are looking to change.  

 By the way, if you haven't already, you might check out fitday.com for tracking your food intake.  It's simple and free.


----------



## patricio223 (Apr 20, 2005)

that site is nice, but is hard to work with


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2005)

patricio223 said:
			
		

> that site is nice, but is hard to work with


 I guess I don't notice it because I tend to eat the same thing day after day.  Once you set up your meals as a single item, it's really easy to use.  For example, I eat oats with a scoop of whey and a spoon of nat PB each morning, so I set it up as a custom food with the basic nutri info.  Now I just add one item instead of 4.  I think the more you use it, the better it is.


----------



## patricio223 (Apr 21, 2005)

Im into week 2 now so i am doing 4 reps per exercise. Here is what i have for a diet plan do far. It still has a big gap at the end for meal 6. and i could use some extra calories somewhere. Any suggestions?

Meal 1
.5 cup raw oats (150 cal)
1 cup skim milk(100 cal 9g protein)
2 eggs (140 cals 12g protein)
1 tbs flax(119 cals)

510 cals 20g protein

Meal 2
.5 cup raw oats (150 cal)
1 med. banana (105 cal)
2 scoops muslce milk w/ 1.5 cup skim milk (500 cals 45g protein)

755 cals 45g protein

Meal 3
.5 cup raw brown rice(362 cals)
1 cup spinach (60cal 8gprotein)
3 fish oil caps (a few cals)

450 cals, 8g protein

Meal 4
medium chicken breast (360 cals 54g protein)
1 cup spinach (60cal 8gprotein)

420 cals 62g protein

Meal 5
1 oz almonds 22 nuts (170 cals 6g protein)
2 TBSP of PB (190 cals 8g protein)
2 slices of wheat bread (180 cals 6g protein)
Some jelly (50 cals or so)

590 cals 20g protein

Meal 6
1 tbs flax oil(119 cals, 14g fat)
<FILL ME>


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2005)

patricio223 said:
			
		

> Meal 6
> 1 tbs flax oil(119 cals, 14g fat)
> <FILL ME>


 Late in the day, how about cottage cheese to start?  Slow dissolving protein will stay with you a while.  Mix with SF jam or pudding, even whey powder or PB for flavor.


----------



## patricio223 (Apr 24, 2005)

im already up 5 pounds, and I am looking alot leaner/vascular with the no2. Week 2 is done so one more week @ 5 reps then rechecking strength.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2005)

Sounds great!  Keep it up!


----------



## patricio223 (Apr 25, 2005)

about to go start week 3 hoooray. Im probably going to start my dieting on may 3rd, when i finish school. WIll have plenty of time to eat eat eat


----------



## Pylon (Apr 25, 2005)

Always keep the feeling of racing to your workout tucked away in your brain.  There will come days when you have no desire to work.  You'll be better off if you can remember those feelings.


----------



## patricio223 (Apr 26, 2005)

lol, its funny you say that bc today i decided mid workout to stop and start doing the P/RR/S routine on wed.


----------



## patricio223 (Apr 27, 2005)

Some good news and some bad news. Bad news, i didnt get too work out today. Have a test in the morning and I woke up late   . Good news, I am at 168 as of today. Up 6 pounds from 3 weeks ago. 2 pounds a week is def. good progress! Lets hope I can keep it going with my new PWR/RR/S routine. Still going for 4/week. Got finals coming up next week so i might not hit all four


----------



## Pylon (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats on the gains!

 4/wk is great, but even if you miss one, it's better than none, right?


----------



## patricio223 (Apr 28, 2005)

finished power back day


----------



## patricio223 (Apr 29, 2005)

yesterday
Romanian DB deadlifts 3x6 @ 80
Bent row...3 x 5 @ 70
Weighted chin... 3x6 @ 10
CG seated row... 3x6 @ 120

today
- DB curls... 3 x 6(each arm) @ 40
- Hammer curl...2 x 6 @ 40
- CG bench press...3 x 6 @ 90
- Skull crush... 3 x 6 @ 75


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 29, 2005)

patricio?? Are you the son of P-funk and GG?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 29, 2005)

patricio223 said:
			
		

> yesterday
> Romanian DB deadlifts 3x6 @ 80
> Bent row...3 x 5 @ 70
> Weighted chin... 3x6 @ 10
> ...


 Good looking workouts there!  Keep it going!


----------



## patricio223 (Apr 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> patricio?? Are you the son of P-funk and GG?


yeah   .

No workout today because its saturday and i didnt wake up till 11. today off, sunday off, then hitting it hard during the week. BTW my triceps are nice and sore


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2005)

Pain is your friend, and, if you are lucky, your constant companion...


----------



## patricio223 (May 3, 2005)

i took monday off too bc i am a lazy pos   . Did power chest day today. Chest is my biggest weak point right now.

Bench Press 3x6 @ 140
Bent Rows 3x6 @ 105
Weighted Dips 3x6 @ 10 (need to go up next time)


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

Nice work on the chest.  Keep pounding it.  It'll come around.


----------



## patricio223 (May 6, 2005)

yesterdays workout
Knee Ext 3x6 @ 150
Lying Knee Flex 3x6 @ 60
Sitting Calf Raises 3x6 @ 140
Lunges 3x10 holding 40 DBs


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2005)

Nice work.  Man, I hate lunges....


----------



## patricio223 (May 6, 2005)

yeah they kill me   

going to do rep range back in a few.


----------



## patricio223 (May 7, 2005)

Back Day
3x6 weighted chins @ 15
3x10 DB row @ 70
3x10 wide grip row @ 120


----------



## patricio223 (May 8, 2005)

here is my diet i started this morning. I finshed meal two a few minutes ago and damn thats alot of food. will post up later

Meal 1
Omlete - 1 yolk, 6 whites (172, 28, 5) + mushrooms/spinach
1 cup oats (310, 13, 5)
1 cup skim milk (86, 8, 0)
0.75 cups 1% CC (130, 21, 2)

Meal 2
1 cup oats (310, 13, 5)
1 scoop muscle milk(with water) (175,16,9)
1 banana (100, 0, 0)
1 cup skim milk (86, 8, 0)
2 fish oils (18, 0, 2)

Meal 3
1 cup of cooked brown rice (220,5,2)
1 cup of spinach(50,6,0)
Half of a chicken breast (150,26,6)
2 fish oil caps(20,0,2) 

Meal 4
Other half of chicken breast(150,26,6)
1 cup cooked brown rice(220,5,2)
1 cup of spinach(50,6,0)
1 tbs olive oil(120,0,14)

Meal 5
1 cup of raw oats (310, 13, 5)
1 cup skim milk (86, 8, 0)
2 fish oils (18, 0, 2)
Half of chicken breast(150,26,6)

Meal 6
other half of chicken breast(150,26,6)
Can of mixed vegetables(80,3,1)
2 fish oil caps(20,0,2)

Meal 7
1 cup Cottage Cheese(160,26,2)
15 almonds(100,10,5)

Total Cal:3441
Total Protein:293
Total Fat:89


----------



## patricio223 (May 8, 2005)

good workout today that really got me pumped. The diet is going good i guess, even though im a cheater   
RR Arm Day

DB Curls 2x8 @ 45
Concentration curl...2 x 12 @ 30
Weighted dip...3 x 8 @ 10
Pushdown w/ rope...2 x 10 @ 95
Kickback...2 x 12 @ 20


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2005)

Looks good.  I'm working on a cut right now, so I'm running around 2300 cals/day.  I can't imagine trying to hit 3k.


----------

